# kayak question?



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

My son brought home a sit on top kayak,,, a Pelican Castaway 100. My questions: do we need to plug the "drain" holes in the bottom? Will it fill with water? Also, how stable is this model? Safe or not so much? Any tips for a rookie yakker?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

probably scupper holes designed to drain out water so you don't have to plug them. you can plug it if he's heavy and water comes up from the scupper. 

dunno much about that model but pelican don't get very good reviews. a friend has one. paddles well and catches fish. 

go to texaskayakfisherman.com


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

don't plug the scuppers. I dont even know why they make plugs for them. Theyre designed to let water drain in the even water gets inside. If he's too heavy for the yak there will be SOME water inside...nothing to worry about.

Pelicans dont get very good reviews. I've run into a few anglers in pelicans who come in early bc they start to take on water and sink. I wouldnt put too much trust in it. 

Like goodwood says. Check out TexasKayakFisherman.com TONS of helpful info on there on kayak fishing. TIGHTLINES!


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Castaway seems like a horrible name for a boat. If you think about it, it conjures images of being stranded on a desert island.

I don't think that model has scupper holes. They are for drainage. If it doesn't have them, when you take a wave over the bow the cockpit fills with water and it becomes unstable. Stay in flat water.

I would skip the Pelican, and recommend a Perception Pescador 12. These are probably the bet deal in kayaks right now. It is basically a 2008 model Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120 as Perception is made by Wilderness Systems. Fine boat for less than $600.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Had one. It sucked and would take on water into the "dry area" and I could never find the leak. The holes are scuppers, don't plug them. I think my weight, 220, made it sit too low in the water and water leaked in where the two halves of the kayak were glued/fused together. I sold the yak and now have a Herritage for big boys. Much better.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Let your son have fun with it. One of my son's friends has one and has gotten great use out of it, given the price. Just use a little common sense, see if yours leaks and if it does find out how long it takes to get heavy. If he's using it, like most of us with kayaks, to work shorelines and marshes, a little leaking isn't going to be a big deal at all.

My son's friend never had a leak problem and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Hookem-n-Cookem (Jun 28, 2009)

Since you already have the kayak he just needs to learn how to use it and how to re-enter it if it flips, you should have him take a kayak safety class by someone that is ACA certified and make sure he knows to always wear a comfortable PFD , no kayak is perfectly safe.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

All the guys in my group use Pelican kayaks and have for years. We fish, flounder gigg and duck hunt from them. Used them in the bay, lake Livingston, Conroe. Mine has even been to Mexico a few times.

They are affordable & durable. Don't let the guys who have never sat their butt in a Pelican tell you "they ain't no good....don't trust 'em". We're buying our third one for our kid and it is the model you bought!!


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

I bought a 116 used for 200 and its been great
wear a pfd and tie off your paddle to the yak


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

BadBob said:


> *wear a pfd* and *tie off your paddle to the yak*


Excellent advice right here..


----------



## Fishiola (Apr 30, 2009)

Those pelicans have a notoriously poor seal on the bow hatch. I've seen several reports of them getting too much water inside and almost sinking.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

The Pelican Castaway 100 doesn't have a bow hatch, nor a rear hatch. In fact, it has no hatches at all. Even the 2 rod holders are sealed. What it does have is a molded recess behind the seat that hold a plastic milk crate. Very nice.

Please post responsibly.


----------



## BloomKSU (Mar 7, 2011)

This is exactly what im thinking about buying. They are really cheap ($269 at Academy right now) and all i want to do is be able to go through a deeper cut without having to swim. Let me know how this yak works out for ya. If anyone has one they dont like and is looking to get rid of it, let me know.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

I traded a deer feeder for a Pelican Kayak and a gun. It was my first kayak and a good one to learn on. Mine takes on water from the poorly secured front hatch, but I have never come close to sinking. I upgraded to an Ocean Ultra and now use my pelican to take guests and first time kayakers. 
The pelican is lacking in stability and overall quality. That being said, it is also one of the most affordable kayaks on the market and a good place to start. You get what you pay for.
I would NEVER take the Pelican beyone the breakers or far from shore in the bay without a buddy. Not only a safety issue, but I have rod&reel combos that cost way more than this kayak.


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

If it gets you to the fish it's a good one. If it doesn't sink, that's a bonus. Lots of people use Pelicans and they work just fine. If you find that you enjoy kayaking, you can always trade up.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Anyone have a jet powered Kayak? Surfango - Hawaii GT, or Mokai?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

lesmcdonald said:


> Anyone have a jet powered Kayak? Surfango - Hawaii GT, or Mokai?


3 year old thread, wonder how the Pelican did?


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

Ha! 3 yrs and back to life, maybe. I'm going to respond anyway, in case it comes up on a search.

I bought a used Pelican Icon 100 in Feb of this year, because I thought it might be fun to use a kayak for duck hunting. I paid $200 and got the yak, nice pfd, newish Caenan reel, and undersized paddle. Since then I've taken it out on maybe 10 fishing trips / 5 duck hunts. I've never turtled it, and I'm new to this.

Mostly I paddle 2-8 miles on outings. Canals, bayous, creeks, and lakes. Even bays on good days. It leaked some, I'd say it took in about 2+ liters on the worst day. In September I took off two rod holders the previous owner had installed, and patched them up. Turns out that was the problem (wasn't THAT much of an issue to begin with, which is why I waited months). Now it takes on about a half cup of water at most, and that might be from a hatch I installed. Anyway, it's been a great kayak. When I hunt I take my shotgun, a backpack (with shells, bottled water, snacks, etc), 12-20 decoys, paddle, pfd, small anchor, and other stuff. No problems. I'm 5'10", 200-210#. An extra couple of feet of plastic would be nice, but for my basic needs it isn't a MUST.

My yak was originally orange, but had faded to yellow by the time it became mine. I painted it camo. Here's from my first yak hunt.


----------



## joegest (May 6, 2015)

*pelican castaway 116 scupper plugs that WORK !!!*

Head to home depot and pickup Rubber Leg Tips SKU#823 024, size 1 1/8. $2.99. They will work in the front 2 and the 1 back scupper holes. These will not work in the hole behind the seat. You can maybe buy a smaller size and it might fit.

Use a yellow foam golf practice ball from Academy in the hole behind the seat. PROBLEM SOLVED !!!!!


----------



## joegest (May 6, 2015)

*pelican castaway 116 scupper plugs that WORK !!!*

Head to home depot and pickup Rubber Leg Tips SKU#823 024, size 1 1/8. $2.99. They will work in the front 2 and the 1 back scupper holes. These will not work in the hole behind the seat. You can maybe buy a smaller size and it might fit.

Use a yellow foam golf practice ball from Academy in the hole behind the seat. PROBLEM SOLVED !!!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

joegest said:


> Head to home depot and pickup Rubber Leg Tips SKU#823 024, size 1 1/8. $2.99. They will work in the front 2 and the 1 back scupper holes. These will not work in the hole behind the seat. You can maybe buy a smaller size and it might fit.
> 
> Use a yellow foam golf practice ball from Academy in the hole behind the seat. PROBLEM SOLVED !!!!!


I'm sure he figured it out back in 2011


----------

